# N232 north of La Pobleta



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We're looking at our route north from Benicassim. We wanted to avoid the coast this time as we've done it several times before. 

However, our 2012 map says the N232 north of La Pobleta is in poor condition for about 15km.

Does anyone have recent experience of this road? 

Or can someone recommend a route? We're in no hurry and would enjoy stopping in nice locations. 

Thanks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a lovely drive, no problems that I remember Jean.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Erneboy - I take it you've been on it since 2011 when my maps would have been collated? 

We do generally prefer the less-travelled road!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Two years ago and I have no recollection of anything untoward, mind that's no guarantee of anything.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

We generally use the A23 up to Zaragoza and on to Haro, as we did a few weeks ago also from Bennicasim. I realise this does"nt answer your exact question but the A23 is a good road.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, we've only got as far as Morella so far! Lovely road up. 

Lovely town too, tho with hubby not able for much in the way of walking uphill, we abandoned the aire and came up to the parking below the city walls. Stayed overnight and will again tonight.

We do this all the time - think we're going to stay 1 night and get so enthralled with a place we end up staying days!


----------

